
New York clinical trial quietly tests heartburn remedy against coronavirus - paypalcust83
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/04/new-york-clinical-trial-quietly-tests-heartburn-remedy-against-coronavirus
======
gnicholas
> _In reviewing 6212 COVID-19 patient records, the doctors noticed that many
> survivors had been suffering from chronic heartburn and were on famotidine
> rather than more-expensive omeprazole (Prilosec), the medicine of choice
> both in the United States and among wealthier Chinese. Hospitalized COVID-19
> patients on famotidine appeared to be dying at a rate of about 14% compared
> with 27% for those not on the drug_

I guess one of "upsides" of covid affecting so many people around the world is
that eventually you start to see a pattern of what types of people are not as
affected. Then you can narrow in on what makes those people different, and see
whether it's just random chance, something intrinsic to them, or something
about their medications/environment.

------
IAmEveryone
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22990946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22990946)

------
nil-sec
“Why are these elderly peasants not dying?”

Classy.

